# Roy Rogers bicycle?



## shutterbugKELLY (Mar 8, 2007)

This has been bugging me.  Is there a Roy Rogers bicycle?  I think that I remember seeing one, I don't know if it was something that came up on eBay or if I saw one at the Roy Rogers and Dale Evans Museum several years ago.  It seemed like the seat actually looked like a saddle (cool idea, but looked kind of weird), and maybe had Trigger's head the front of the bicycle.

I searched briefly for the bicycle on-line, and only came across a guy who mentioned that a girl used to ride her Roy Rogers bicycle to school.  You see Hoppy and Gene Autry bicycles all day long, but not Roy Rogers bicycles.  Even though Roy's merchandising and licensing was second only to Disney, plus he did appear in Schwinn bicycle ads with Trigger.

If anyone has any info, it would greatly appreciated.

- Kelly


----------

